# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Mότορσιπ  Δημήτριος Φ.

## Maroulis Nikos

_Ευτυχώς μετέφερε τούβλα_ 
_Φωτιά ξέσπασε στους χώρους ενδιαίτησης του πληρώματος στο μότορσιπ Δημήτριος Φ. που ήταν πλαγιοδετημένο στο λιμάνι της Παροικίας, στις 4:40 τα ξημερώματα της Κυριακής 18 Νοεμβρίου._
_Οι φλόγες ταχύτατα έφθασαν μέχρι την γέφυρα του πλοίου, ενώ μόνο τρεις από τους οκτώ ναυτικούς του πληρώματος υπέστησαν ελαφρά εγκαύματα._
_Ολόκληρη η δύναμη της Πυροσβεστικής Υπηρεσίας του νησιού επενέβη για την κατάσβεση της φωτιάς με 4 οχήματα, καθώς και τα δυο υδροφόρα του Δήμου._
_Η φωτιά περιορίστηκε στο πρυμναίο τμήμα του πλοίου και τελικά έσβησε στις 4 το απόγευμα .Προανάκριση για τα αίτια διενεργεί το Λιμεναρχείο Παρου._
_Εν τω μεταξύ αναμένεται ο κατάπλους στο νησί μας, ειδικού σκάφους στο οποίο θα_
_απαντληθούν τα νερά και τα καύσιμα που βρίσκονται στο κύτος του μότορσιπ, ώστε αυτό μετά να ρυμουλκηθεί με ασφάλεια σε ναυπηγείο για την επισκευή του._
_Το πιο πάνω γεγονός ξαναβάζει με τον πιο επιτακτικό τρόπο το θέμα της αναζήτησης λύσης για το &#171;δεύτερο&#187; λιμάνι του νησιού και μάλιστα το ταχύτερο δυνατόν._ 


*Να ευχαριστήσω τον κ. Μερεμέτη Δημήτρη για το ρεπορτάζ*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Να ευχαριστήσω τον κ. Μερεμετη Χρήστο για τις φωτογραφίες που μας έστειλε.*

----------


## Apostolos

Ας παραθέσουμε και μερικά στοιχεία για το Πλοίο

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1965 στη Γερμανία στο Schifs.H.Rancke με Yard No 198. Έχει Ολικό μήκος 62,57μ, πλάτος 10,29 και βύθισμα (summer) 3.90μ. Έχει μία μηχανή MAK/6MU451A με 900hp. Έχει Ολική Χωρητικότητα 491 κόρους, καθαρή 284 και DeadWeight 1430 MT. Είναι νηολογημένο στο Βόλο με Αριθ. Νηολογίου 57. Το ΙΜΟ Νο ειναι 6523224 και το Call Sign SW2712. 
Η εταιρία του είναι οι Πλοιάδες Ναυτική Εταιρία.

Πηγή: http://skolarikos.com/

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

To Σάββατο έφυγε απο το λιμάνι της Πάρου το Δημήτριος Φ. .

----------

